# Automatic driving ranges?



## afrosau (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi

I was in Thailand recently and they had small machines that pegged the ball for you after every shot on the driving range. Has anyone else seen this somewhere?

Regards
Chris


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

no but it sounds like a good idea


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't think I'd care for it. Part of my routine when practicing tee shots is teeing up the ball... gives me a little more time to think and focus on what I'm trying to do. I only play on natural ranges anyway, never on mats, so it would be a lot harder to automate that.


----------



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

One of these you mean?

They save a bit of tightness in the back that's for sure.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

can you actually buy one?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw one in Hong King that charged you by the ball. A lot of people were surprised as all get out when they saw what they had been charged.


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

The range about 40 minutes from me has automatic tee machines. Very convenient.

When you arrive, you purchase a card which has a dollar amount on it. You throw the card into the machine and you're off. So if you get tired and don't feel like finish, you end it. The card keeps your balance for you for next time.
There is a setting on the machine where you can adjust the tee height to your liking.

Welcome To Heartland Golf Park


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

The driving range that I use has had the automatic bays for a while now, I think they are great, you put the balls in the dispenser and it sets it up for you after each shot and you can change the tee height automatically aswell, brilliant if you are as lazy as me


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

I have used an automated range once but found I rattled through the balls so quickly. I didnt feel like I got as much out of the session as I would normally. 

Natural ranges are the best in my opinion, you cant beat playing off grass!!!


----------

